# Strikeforce: Los Angeles



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Full card with tiny prelims:



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Robbie Lawler vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral (195-pound catchweight fight)
> * Evangelista "Cyborg" Santos vs. Marius Zaramoskis
> ...











Takes place on June 16th... a *Wednesday*.



> Two weeks after Strikeforce officials first announced their intentions to hold a rare mid-week fight card in Los Angeles, the promotion has now released the first three fighters that will appear at the event.
> 
> Bobby Lashley, Robbie Lawler and K.J. Noons will all fight on the Showtime-broadcast portion of "Strikeforce: Los Angeles," which takes place on Wednesday, June 16, at Nokia Theatre in Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


Link

First Lashley had to drop out, now Krazy Horse:



> Former EliteXC lightweight champion K.J. Noons will not get a chance to avenge his loss to Charles "Krazy Horse" Bennett just yet, as Bennett was forced out of their bout for unknown reasons.
> 
> Stepping in for Bennett as Noons' new opponent will be Eddie Bravo trained fighter, Conor Heun. News of the change was first reported by MMAWeekly.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll probably go to this.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Dear Strikeforce, 

If you announced actual opponents instead of TBA's, more people may be inclined to buy tickets ahead of time, and your card may generate actual interest.

Just a thought. I'm looking out for ya. I like your upstart promotion niche and all, but let's get it together. Huh?

Also -- Put Amoussou vs Prangley on the card, and I'll be there. 

Kthxbye.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Also -- Put Amoussou vs Prangley on the card, and I'll be there.


AGREED! But it would most likely end up on a challengers card .


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

KillingRoad89 said:


> AGREED! But it would most likely end up on a challengers card .


I'd also go if Lawler's TBA ends up being Amoussou...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They should just give him a rematch against Miller.


Edit, Nvmd: they are giving the match to Babalu who needed a new show after DREAM called the tourney off on him:



> Former Strikeforce light heavyweight champion Renato "Babalu" Sobral (35-8 MMA, 1-1 SF) got a new ticket to ride.
> 
> In the wake of DREAM's canceled light heavyweight tournament, the submission specialist and one-time UFC contender will face Robbie Lawler in a 195-pound catchweight fight at "Strikeforce: Los Angeles." The news was first reported Thursday afternoon by Sherdog.com and subsequently confirmed by MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) via sources close to the event.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Always love watching Lawler fight, but we'll see how he goes against Sobral ... hopefully they'll now set up Diaz v Mayhem


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Always love watching Lawler fight, but we'll see how he goes against Sobral ... hopefully they'll now set up Diaz v Mayhem


If Mayhem is at risk of suspension I think Nick is guaranteed to get one.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

*Miller out against Lawler, Babalu booked as replacement*

Cant embed article as im a nincompoop and retarded

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/4/29/1451290/strikeforce-books-robbie-lawler-vs#storyjump

Basically Miller is possibly going to get suspended for his in cage antics ant the last Strikeforce event and they got Babalu in as a replacement against Robbie Lawler.

I got Babalu via sub rnd 2.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I take it it's a light-heavyweight match up. All props to Lawlor if he can pull it off but I'm sure Sobral will bring his A-game as to avoid another loss.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Event:* Strikeforce: Los Angeles
*Date:* May 16th
*Location:* Nokia Theatre in Los Angeles, California​


- Robbie Lawler vs. Renato "Babalu" Sobral 
- Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos vs. TBA
- Bobby Lashley vs. TBA
- K.J. Noons vs. TBA



Card subject to change


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

May 16th or June 16th?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

So, is Bobby going to do an another opening match while being on the poster? And why is the poster similar to Heavy Artillery, only with different colours?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Any chance they are going to give Lashley a somewhat legit opponent? They should put him up against Shane Del Rosario, that would be a pretty decent step up in competition.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Leed said:


> So, is Bobby going to do an another opening match while being on the poster? And why is the poster similar to Heavy Artillery, only with different colours?


I kinda like the two posters.

Although they'd be better if they had actual opponents instead of just some fighter names... ;p


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, I see this fight as Robbies' toughest test ever and not even in Sobrals' top 3. But we've seen a lot of examples lately (Melvin) that anything can happen in a fight.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

It's at a catch weight last I read.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Got my tickets in the mail yesterday...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Lashley's opponent for Strikeforce LA will be:



> Heavyweight prospect Bobby Lashley (5-0 MMA, 1-0 SF) got a little more notice this time around.
> 
> After two scheduling snafus kept him from the Strikeforce cage in April and May, The former TNA and WWE "professional wrestler" will face fellow undefeated heavyweight Ron Sparks (5-0 MMA, 0-0 SF) on the televised portion of "Strikeforce: Los Angeles."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

*Bobby Lashley faces Ron Sparks at "Strikeforce: Los Angeles" on June 16*



> Heavyweight prospect Bobby Lashley (5-0 MMA, 1-0 SF) got a little more notice this time around.
> 
> After two scheduling snafus kept him from the Strikeforce cage in April and May, The former TNA and WWE "professional wrestler" will face fellow undefeated heavyweight Ron Sparks (5-0 MMA, 0-0 SF) on the televised portion of "Strikeforce: Los Angeles."
> 
> ...


Easy win for Bobby


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Easy Win*

Lashley needs to start looking for an opponent thats up there, possibly top 15 or top 20!


----------



## CityOfAngels (Jun 15, 2010)

Not sure if it was posted, but one of the prelim fights tomorrow night is gonna be Marcus Kowal v Hugo Sandoval.

If you guys aren't familiar with Marcus, he's currently 2-0 at 135lbs and does alot of training with Werdum Combat Team. So, he is constantly working with Werdum, Wanderlei Silva, Babalu, Rafael Cordeiro, etc.

He's gonna be chatting on USTREAM tomorrow at 11am PST if you guys wanna check it out and ask him about his fight tomorrow, the Strikeforce LA card, Fedor v Werdum, or anything else. Link here: http://ustre.am/iZqQ


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Werdum Combat Team*

That team has guys like Werdum, Wanderlei Silva, Babalu, Rafael Cordeiro? Those are some good quality training partners!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Really glad I got Showtime this event is not being talked about but I really like it.Babalu vs Lawler is an interesting clash of styles but for some reason I see Lawler getting the KO.But I am really excited for Zaromskis vs Cyborg as both men always bring it and I expect a straight up slugfest.Plus KJ Noons making his american MMA return and reading a previous thread has got me excited for is fight.Plus I am interested in seeing Tim Kennedy.I think I am experiencing MMA overload (nah theirs not a such thing)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Noons*

I wonder what a rematch between him and Diaz would be at!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

CityOfAngels said:


> Not sure if it was posted, but one of the prelim fights tomorrow night is gonna be Marcus Kowal v Hugo Sandoval.
> 
> If you guys aren't familiar with Marcus, he's currently 2-0 at 135lbs and does alot of training with Werdum Combat Team. So, he is constantly working with Werdum, Wanderlei Silva, Babalu, Rafael Cordeiro, etc.
> 
> He's gonna be chatting on USTREAM tomorrow at 11am PST if you guys wanna check it out and ask him about his fight tomorrow, the Strikeforce LA card, Fedor v Werdum, or anything else. Link here: http://ustre.am/iZqQ



thanks man! I'm all over it.




and kanto: Diaz would murdalize Noons, I think so anyway.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SJ said:


> thanks man! I'm all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gonna be hard to stop Diaz right now.... 

On a side note though, K.J. was catching Diaz time and time again in their first meeting with some great power shots.. haven't seen Diaz outboxed like that before..


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It's gonna be hard to stop Diaz right now....
> 
> On a side note though, K.J. was catching Diaz time and time again in their first meeting with some great power shots.. haven't seen Diaz outboxed like that before..


I think Diaz would win but I thought that the first time and people seem to forget, Noons didn't eke out a win against Diaz. I see talk about Noons winning via a cut as if it somehow doesn't count. He won via cut because he hit Diaz about 87 times in the face with clean shots. He crushed Diaz standing, that fight wasn't close at all. I'd like to see a rematch to see if that would happen again.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

This card is really lacking without mayhem on it. Only 1 fight that even sparks any interest to me.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

box said:


> This card is really lacking without mayhem on it. Only 1 fight that even sparks any interest to me.


Watchout for the Noons VS Huen matchup... that promises to deliver some serious action.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

CityOfAngels said:


> Not sure if it was posted, but one of the prelim fights tomorrow night is gonna be Marcus Kowal v Hugo Sandoval.
> 
> ...


They're fighting right now, and sounds pretty exciting wish it were on the program:

Where I'm reading about it...



Round 1 - Referee Herb Dean gets the non-televised bantamweight bout started. Sandoval leads with a jab, then follow with a leg kick and punch. Koval with a leg kick to return. Sandoval keeping busy on his feet, but Koval wants the action down and gets it to the mat after almost no struggle. Koval drives forward as Sandoval uses a headlock to control him. Koval wrestlers to side mount and unloads a knee. Sandoval retakes half-guard. Koval making Sandoval carry his weight, but not doing much else. Sandoval tying Koval up. Koval with a few elbows to the thigh. Sandoval gets guard. Koval stands over sandal and eats an upkick. He lands a punch as he flings himself back into Sandoval's guard. Sandoval hinting at a submission attempt. He flings his leg over Koval's shoulder for a triangle, but Koval escapes. Koval eats an illegal upkick in transition and Dean stops the bout. Koval talking to Dean. Dean takes a point away for the infraction during a brief break. They're back on their feet. Sandonval with a nice leg kick, but he misses with flying knee. Koval returns fire and gets nothing. Sandoval charges him down with punches and Koval takes the action down again. In the subsequent scramble, he gets Sandoval's back and works for a choke as the ten second clap sounds. Sandoval escapes to end the round. 

Round 2 - Sandoval once again unloads combinations on his feet, but they're mostly blocked. A follow-up punch lands solid and drops Koval to his belly. Dean immediately steps in and halts the bout. Hugo Sandoval def. Marcus Kowal via TKO (strikes) - :43, round 2. 

Link


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

So anybody gots a link???


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry no stream for me. The audio cutting out every 2 seconds is getting real old.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

http://channelsurfing.net/watch-strikeforce-2.html


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got Noons taking this pretty easily.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

stadw0n said:


> http://channelsurfing.net/watch-strikeforce-2.html


 
Awesome this one looks good!!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

wow. am I watching WCW? Strikeforce is sooooooo bad.

why spend so much money on lights if they are going to look like ****? I will just stop there, the first fight is about to start


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Noon is being patient I think Huen will blow his load this round or early next round.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

definitely not taking it easily! but patiently


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SJ said:


> definitely not taking it easily!


No he is not he lost that round for sure not sure what the announcers are smoking.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

wow! this is really really good. Noons is taking some shots. BOTH guys are taking a lot of shots I guess!


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

lol some sloppy shit going on here, not gonna lie that was a exciting round tho.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like the third round will decide. The announcers trying to sell Noons worse than Goldie and Rogan on a Chuck Liddell fight. 



Oh yeah and after hearing that interview I am convinced that Cyborg has to be Wandy's long lost twin, hell she even speaks Wanglish.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

wow! an interview with Cyborg about her husbands fight. I have to give it up to Strikeforce for this one! Round 3!

WOW! THESE GUYS ARE SO STUPID! (announcers.)


EDIT: those are some nice knees to the body from range. straight up the middle! 


What a brawl! If noons wins, this is robbery, he just has a really hard head. I'm not a judge though, I just bet on not Noons


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

that was a crazy ass fight lol, connor just kept comming at him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Noons really mailed it in tonight but he landed some bombs, Huen really didn't land that many substantial shots just alot of glancing blows.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

great first fight.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Dont know how that one judged scored it 30-27.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

29-28 for KJ.
I was underwhelmed by Noons in this fight. Guy really needs to step up his cardio and polish his defense. I'm not sure how he's a professional boxer.
But whatever judge scored the fight 30-27 for Heun must be smoking a new form of cannabis. That was almost as bad as Tyson Griffin/Evan Dunham.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

wow! submission!

Great night of fights so far! That was a huge struggle, Kennedy really had to step up in this one.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn, I didn't even see that he had a choke in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WhiteWolf said:


> 29-28 for KJ.
> I was underwhelmed by Noons in this fight. Guy really needs to step up his cardio and polish his defense. I'm not sure how he's a professional boxer.
> But whatever judge scored the fight 30-27 for Heun must be smoking a new form of cannabis. That was almost as bad as Tyson Griffin/Evan Dunham.


Its a lot easier to defend with boxing gloves to hide your face than with the little gloves in MMA, personally I think the boxing is a large part of the problem with his defense in MMA. He is training his boxing primarily with the wrong gloves and he doesn't know how to defend himself when they are taken away.


----------



## stadw0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Damn, I didn't even see that he had a choke in.


lol either did i till i seen the replay


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

how did he get the tap so fast from a choke, I missed the replay but it didn't seem like Prangley even made a slight effort to escape but just tapped instantly.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ugh, you can hear the annoying stage directors. 

this is one instance where wearing headphones to the cage actually makes sense! 

This is going to be a really fun fight! I hope Marius wins, but I don't want Mrs. Cyborg to be sad.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Marius is over rated but Cyborg is nobody and is even more overrated.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Toxic how did he get the tap so fast from a choke, I missed the replay but it didn't seem like Prangley even made a slight effort to escape but just tapped instantly.


 It was beautiful. He sunk it deep with his weight on one side then shifted his weight to the other side. Prangly's head almost popped off.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

I see Cyborg winning this for some reason.


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

WhiteWolf said:


> I see Cyborg winning this for some reason.


Good call! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn, Zaromskis needs more defence, lol.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn, Zaromskis needs more defence, lol.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

woah!!!! what a fight!!!! 

I still think Zaromskis is one of the funnest new fighters to watch! But I am excited to see Cyborg at 170 too!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is Cyborg Portuguese for hobgoblin?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn, Zaromskis needs to work on defence, lol.

Uhhhh yeahhhh...my browser F'ed up, please forgive me! lol


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Toxic never forgets a double-poster you know!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

**** 0_0
GIF anyone?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

this might wind up being a really great night! it has been terrific so far! 

I just hope Babalu makes it a good fight, and doesn't just rest on his laurels.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SJ said:


> Toxic never forgets a double-poster you know!


NEVER, SJ actually double posted 0n April 17th of 2009. I remember.....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was a great fight, made me lose credits and FFL numbers but ah what the hell he gave it his all.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> NEVER, SJ actually double posted 0n April 17th of 2009. I remember.....




That was SuicideJohnson, he doesn't exist anymore!! 


Robbie lawler looks like a worm, he's so smooth and tanned. He would be not feel gross to roll with..


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

My God, Mauro needs to chill out.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

that was a ridiculous amount of time to break a clinch. especially with so much work being done.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Close round, not sure who to give it to,


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL nice acting Lawler...but don't quit your day job.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lawler wanted Babali to charge in I thnk his body is pretty messed up.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

This is strange.
First round 10-9 Babalu


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

Pretty close fight


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Could be 1-1 could be 2-0 Babalu. Lawler definitely lost the second and needs to look for the knock out.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Not sure about 1st round, but Babalu def won 2nd.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

When you're getting picked apart by Renato Sobral, you MIGHT need to change your gameplan. I've got Babalu up 2-0, but the first was pretty close.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Close fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

First was close, second was all Babalu, third all Lawler. First round decides it and it was close.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think Lawler will take it, Babalu looks more messed up and Lawler took the 3rd and left on a good note.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Lawler stalked, Babalu threw ineffective strikes. 

I'd give it to Babalu.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Never thought i'd see Babalu out strike Lawler. That was a all around good card though, lots of action.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

29-28 on all three scorecards for Babalu.
Right guy won in my opinion.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

classy way to call out dan


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Babalu beat Hendo if he comes in with the right gameplan. Babalu would have to pull out his Jiu-Jitsu though, since Hendo is horrible off of his back.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hendo*

Well hopefully the Shields fight was a one time deal and Dan knows how to properly cut weight in the future!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Great fights tonight, made work way more enjoyable. Day so long and got tired as hell of hearing about oil and bam Strikeforce comes on the screen and had awesome fights. Didn't see how Noons could win after the first round but he came back, on 2 of their cards at least. And the two first round fights, Kennedy's sub and Santos' tko were the best of the night.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Noons*

Guess this sets up for a superfight against Nick Diaz!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Guess this sets up for a superfight against Nick Diaz!


So Diaz can whoop him, and he can go away. It's saying something that I hate Noons more than I could ever hate a Diaz.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Definitely don't wanna see Noons Diaz anytime soon, Noons has a long road before he should get to fight Diaz again. If Strikeforce has any business smarts, they'll make the Diaz Mayhem fight happen.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Noons Diaz*

Noons said he'd do that as soon as he won the lightweight title!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That one judge in the Noons fight is retarded. I had it 30-28 Noons but MMA judges don't score draws so the 29-28 was expected. It was pretty apparent in the second Babalu broke some of Lawler's ribs which lead to him holding his left arm at his side and not throwing it for the majority of that round. You could see the pain he was in every time he threw it in the third and it was the difference in the fight. I didn't realize how huge Babalu was though because I have mostly watched him fight guys who can compete at LHW it is pretty crazy he was making MW.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Noons said he'd do that as soon as he won the lightweight title!


Noons couldn't beat Melendez with a bat in his sleep.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Noons couldn't beat Melendez with a bat in his sleep.


Nope........


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Nope*

Is Noons that bad?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Is Noons that bad?


Yes he is, but beyond that Melendez is on another level.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Vengeance*

Let's not forget that Melendez is Nick's teammate who would be more than happy to avenge his teammate's loss!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Eh Noons would actually be a bad matchup for Melendez. I think Gilbert would win but he would get thoroughly outclassed standing and his wrestling probably isn't good enough to dominate Noons. Noons isn't a bad fighter he just isn't a top level fighter because of his lackluster ground game and questionable gas tank.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Is Noons that bad?


Nah Noons is a decent LW fighter. But Gilbert Melendez is world class. Striking, and grappling.



osmium said:


> Eh Noons would actually be a bad matchup for Melendez. I think Gilbert would win but he would get thoroughly outclassed standing and his wrestling probably isn't good enough to dominate Noons. Noons isn't a bad fighter he just isn't a top level fighter because of his lackluster ground game and questionable gas tank.


I disagree. His wrestling neutralized Ishidas and K.J. has nothing on Mitsuhiro. 
Gilbert outstruck Kawajiri and Josh Thompson on their last outing both guys have solid power in thier hands. not the same technique as K.J. but enough to gauge the chin of Glibert.

He'd hold his own in a striking match against Noons.

I think he'd take K.J. down though and pound him out and stop him.

I'd actually rather see K.J. against Josh Thompson.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nah Noons is a decent LW fighter. But Gilbert Melendez is world class. Striking, and grappling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If by hold his own you mean get beat on and not get knocked out then yeah he would hold his own. Josh didn't look like himself in the last fight the layoff and injury clearly hurt him. I don't think Gilbert stops Noons until he gases so third through fifth. If he doesn't take too much of a beating in the first two rounds he wins the fight every time but this wouldn't be an easy fight for him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> If by hold his own you mean get beat on and not get knocked out then yeah he would hold his own. Josh didn't look like himself in the last fight the layoff and injury clearly hurt him. I don't think Gilbert stops Noons until he gases so third through fifth. If he doesn't take too much of a beating in the first two rounds he wins the fight every time but this wouldn't be an easy fight for him.


Beat on and knocked out wouldn't happen. If K.J. couldn't KO Huen or Dida he won't be doing that to Melendez.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Huen or Dida*

Who were those guys?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Who were those guys?



His last two opponents.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Opponents*

Guess he is really rusty!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Guess he is really rusty!


No he's just not that good. 


_RIVAL_ said:


> Beat on and knocked out wouldn't happen. If K.J. couldn't KO Huen or Dida he won't be doing that to Melendez.


Exactly. Gilbert is an underrated striker. Noons is an overrated striker in my opinion. Most people think just because he has had pro boxing experience that he's a great boxer. He's not. His boxing gets pretty sloppy after the first round. Also he doesn't have a lot of power. My prediction is Gilbert GNPs him out in the 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> No he's just not that good.
> 
> Exactly. Gilbert is an underrated striker. Noons is an overrated striker in my opinion. Most people think just because he has had pro boxing experience that he's a great boxer. He's not. His boxing gets pretty sloppy after the first round. Also he doesn't have a lot of power. My prediction is Gilbert GNPs him out in the 1st or 2nd round.



Not to mention Gilbert has never been finished. And he's defeated fighters who are lightyears beyond K.J. Noons.

Give Noons Josh Thompson and let's see how he does... But I think Josh defeates him as well.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> No he's just not that good.
> 
> Exactly. Gilbert is an underrated striker. Noons is an overrated striker in my opinion. Most people think just because he has had pro boxing experience that he's a great boxer. He's not. His boxing gets pretty sloppy after the first round. Also he doesn't have a lot of power. My prediction is Gilbert GNPs him out in the 1st or 2nd round.


His technique gets sloppy when he gases just like every other fighter in history. I love the Noons hatred on this board his striking is being criminally underrated. Gilbert isn't half the striker he is he wins this fight via cardio and grapplings not standup. Dida is a better striker than both Gilbert and Josh also people need to stop acting like he is a chump.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

osmium said:


> His technique gets sloppy when he gases just like every other fighter in history. I love the Noons hatred on this board his striking is being criminally underrated. Gilbert isn't half the striker he is he wins this fight via cardio and grapplings not standup. Dida is a better striker than both Gilbert and Josh also people need to stop acting like he is a chump.



I actually don't think K.J. is a chump. He's got solid boxing, but that really is it.

Gilberts MT, grappling, chin and pace makes him a superior fighter. Plus he's defeated some serious competition showing his ability to take out very tough fighters. 

I think he'd defeat K.J.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Gilbert*

Well how difficult is his road going to be to Melendez?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well how difficult is his road going to be to Melendez?


He's going to have to at least make it through Thompson. But you still got Gurgel floating around as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

People always forget that Noons picked Diaz apart standing just because he won by cut it seems to slip everyones mind.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> People always forget that Noons picked Diaz apart standing just because he won by cut it seems to slip everyones mind.


His boxing is solid, I'm not taking that away from him. 

But Gilbert is a complete fighter. He mixes his punches with kicks and elbows, has great takedowns, top control, wrestling and GNP, excellent cardio, a good chin and BJJ defense. 

He's displayed a huge arsenal of tools in his fights. Never been finished and avenged the only two losses on his record. I just see Gilbert on another level right now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Another Level*

Yeah he is at the peak of his current career!


----------

